# Siser EZ Weed--uncoated polyester?



## yamamama (Jul 9, 2012)

We're going to do some soccer jerseys that I haven't seen yet. I know they are 100% polyester, I am unfamiliar with the comcept of "coated" polyester though. Is there any chance a soccer jersey would be coated polyester? I'm planning to use some siser ez weed that I have on hand for this small order. Thanks!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

I use siser cadflex.


----------



## yamamama (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like cadflex says uncoated polyester too. Trying to figure out if I need to worry when these shirts show up that they might be "coated" polyester, since I'm not really sure quite what that is!


----------



## genesissat (Sep 29, 2013)

I have the same concern about using Easy weed on 100% polyester. But I'm getting ready to try it just plain dri-fit shirts. Does anyone have experience with using htv on poly shirts?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Coated polyester usually refers to waterproofing. Soccer jersey's wouldn't be coated. And if for some reason they were, it would have stated it in the product description wherever you bought them.


----------

